# I'm a "foster" parent!



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I sponsored this beautiful rat (for 12 pounds sterling,) and the people there sent me a lovely packet, including a big picture of her, a keyring with her picture, and a stuffed, squeaky toy rat that looks like her!










So, now, I have a beautiful, baby girl, who lives in England.

Her name is Iota, and the odd thing about this is, I sponsored her back when Gregor was still alive...which means back before Feb. 14. The reason she is a "rescue rat" was due to severe and painful teeth problems. These people took her in, and got her the dental care she needed, including surgery. I think that's so wonderful of them...so many would have simply "put her down."

But here's the amazing thing: a couple of weeks after I sponsored her, I found out that I would be needing $20,000 - $30,000 worth of dental work!

So, Iota and I really "connect!"

Here's a link if you want to read more about her; her dental procedures are INCREDIBLE:

http://www.cavyrescue.co.uk/sponsor-a-rat.shtml


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats wonderful! And she is beautiful


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh, I think she is beautiful as well, and so does Gus, who wrote her a special email to propose "Ratrimony."  She hasn't answered, yet, but I keep reminding him that all of the people and animals there are very busy; there are cages to rearrange, sweeties to be eaten, dental trips, Very Important Naps, etc.

Iota did write back to me, however, when I wrote to thank her for all of the beautiful goodies in my packet.

She told me that someone had the nerve to call her "deformed," and that it really hurt her feelings...and that her "people" threw the naughty-name caller out of their house but quick! (After all, they spent so much time, money, and love on her, making sure that she would be able to eat, and she is a "success story" in that she gets to eat most foods that she wants to, and then someone comes along, meets this furry beauty, and has the nerve to call her "deformed!" Some folks have a lot of nerve!)

I'm going to take my stuffed Iota toy to the dentist in my pocket, so that I can squeeze it during the hard parts. It will remind me that my little girl rat went through a lot worse than I.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

im such a sap that im tearing up......and of course here comes rocky to lick my tears away and give me siffs and kisses


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

She Sure is a cutie!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi, Samster, Rocky, nepenrthes, and other new friends! This is Gus' Mommy. Sniffing and bruxing to you!

I just wanted to say that Iota is an awfully sweet rat, and she's been a great girlfriend to Gus. For my two cents (tuppence for the UK  ) you could do worse than to sponsor a rat at CavyRescue. Your twelve pounds sterling gets you an awful lot...a nice package, a keychain, a little toy, and maybe even a long distance girlfriend/boyfriend for your rat!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

shes beautiful!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh that is so good of you to help. ^_^ She is really cute!


----------

